# Question on labels and RN#



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

Please, can someone help me with a question regarding the RN#? I have read the different threads regarding tags/labels and there is still something not clear. Can the business name be used and not put the RN# in the label? For example the name of the LLC is the same as the business name (DBA) except for the "LLC" part? 

I thought I was going to be forced to get an RN#, but then someone posted pictures of Johnny Cupcakes labels and they did not seem to have an RN# (unless I missed it). Johnny Cupcakes is the DBA name. So, If I used the DBA name, can I skip the RN#, or would I have to use the full company name (e.g with "LLC")? Thanks for any clarifications.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Technically all garments must have an RN #. Here are the govt rules Threading Your Way Through the Labeling Requirements Under the Textile and Wool Acts

The label name does not have to match the name under the RN #. So if you relabel a shirt you can use the manufacturers RN #.

Just because you don't see it on a picture doesn't mean it's not on another part of the garment, like the side seam.


----------



## puertopass (Jan 13, 2009)

According to the above link from the FTC, it seems like the company name CAN be used without the RN#? The issue comes to what is the company name. Can the DBA name (which is the name in the county document) be used instead of the LLC/Inc name?

About Johnny Cupcakes t-shirts, is the RN# in the inside? Usually companies put the RN# either in the label with the trademark/company name, or in the Care instructions. It did not seem to be displayed in any of them.


----------



## hacksaw (Aug 19, 2008)

I posted this in another thread... Can someone give me a little clarification. Thanks


Ok just so I am clear... I am relabeling gildan t-shirts. I am removing the top tag and placing my tag in leaving the bottom tag. First, is the okay. Second, my tag includes the name of my company minus LLC. Our brand is the name of the company. Is this okay??? Or am I required to use LLC on my tag when using gildans RN#. Thanks for your help I hate to keep beating a dead horse.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

hacksaw said:


> Ok just so I am clear... I am relabeling gildan t-shirts. I am removing the top tag and placing my tag in leaving the bottom tag. First, is the okay. Second, my tag includes the name of my company minus LLC. Our brand is the name of the company. Is this okay??? Or am I required to use LLC on my tag when using gildans RN#. Thanks for your help I hate to keep beating a dead horse.


Yes, it's ok to keep the Gildan tag which includes washing instructions and RN#.

Your top tag can say anything it wants to. Your brand, just your logo, a slogan, anything. Or nothing. As long as you keep Gildan's bottom tag in you don't have to have any other tag at all.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

puertopass said:


> Can the business name be used and not put the RN# in the label?


Yes.



puertopass said:


> I thought I was going to be forced to get an RN#, but then someone posted pictures of Johnny Cupcakes labels and they did not seem to have an RN# (unless I missed it).


The RN is normally on the back of the label; maybe it was out of shot.



puertopass said:


> So, If I used the DBA name, can I skip the RN#, or would I have to use the full company name (e.g with "LLC")?


You'd need to check with the FTC to be sure, but I think a DBA would count as a trade name; they specifically say a trade name is not adequate, and that it needs to be the full legal name of the company responsible.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

splathead said:


> Technically all garments must have an RN #.


Just for the sake of clarity, this is not true.

It's an RN *or* the full legal name of the company. Since most people have a trading name that is different to their full legal company name though, an RN is generally easier and more attractive for the label.


----------

